# Start Here > Guest Forum >  The American Majority adopting Ron Paul's foreign policy over Syria

## GunnyFreedom

Always a major bone of contention in 2008 and 2012, the power-broker are getting more overt with their blood-thirsty and self-enriching agenda, with Syria finally becoming a 'bridge too far' for most American supporters of foreign intervention.  Ron Paul is proven correct, and our foreign policy is demonstrated to have the unintended consequences of making America less safe instead of more safe.

Will this cause you to re-think our past unconstitutional interventions?

----------


## sanaqueen

Nice topic.
Nice shearing

----------


## Jackson

I am one of those I was a strong supporter of Iraq in 2003 but Obama dragged it on so long and his strategy messed it up so I became a strong supporter of withdrawal. I also want no-intervention in Syria as its unconstitutional and dangerous/terroristic.

----------


## soloice

good sharing...

----------

